

Show HN: Simple app for managing LDAP users passwords (my first usable project) - tachion
https://github.com/bartekrutkowski/ldapass

======
tachion
[Author here]

LDAPass is a Python/Flask simple web application that aims to make Unix/Linux
LDAP user account passwords manageable by their users without involvement of
DevOps/SysAdmin resources in a simple, non complicated application not
requiring extensive setup nor maintenance.

Be gentle ;) Happy to answer any questions, hear any feedback.

